# little white things on tank glass!!!



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

well last sunday these little tiny clumps of tiny white dots are were starting to appear on the tank glass.You could hardly even see the white dots in side the clump, let alone the clumps.They looked to small to be fish eggs though i have allot of snails in the tank.So i continued with my normal routine of feeding and thought my 4 corys would clean the glass off, but no luck.Does anyone know what these things are.




jonathan


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Proabably snail eggs.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks for telling me. Um but do u know how to get rid of them. Because I have enough snails, and dont want anymore. 


jonathan


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry I have not been on in a long time. Anyway, you better get rid of the snails. If a fish dies and the snails are in the same water, the snails can get disease and spread it to the other fish and make them die. I recommend a _thorough_ cleaning of the cage to get rid of them.[/i]


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

ok thanks for the suggestions




jonathan


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

does anyone know if theres a such thing as a snail killer. Because some guy a walmart was talking about a liquid that you could put in the water and the snails would die. Though is there a such thing.



jonathan


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, Snail-a-cide


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

There is also one called "Had a snail". But I disagree with snails being bad for an aquarium. While I try not to let ponds snails in, I went and bought applesnails and Viviparous snails. And I got a load of MTSs. They are a natural element of the aquatic environment. But of course if you have too many of them then you could use chemicals but there are other ways. The chemicals are also tough on plants. You can just add a few pennies to the tank, copper is poisonous for snails, but in small quantities will not harm fish or plants. Or use an old pill container, puncture a few holes into it and place a lettuce leaf inside. Leave this in the tank for a night and remove the snails in the morning. If you do this a few days in a row you can get most if not all the snails. I do this to capture the snails in a 1.5 gal where I raise them for puffer fish food. This is the easiest way to get them and it works every time.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks for the help guys.




jonathan


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Personally I don't like snails in the fish tank. The little snails are the ones that spread disease. The bigger ones are harmless, but they poo a lot and fould your fish tank, and you have to clean it a lot. I own a snail, and everytime I clean the bowl out there is a thick layer of black stuff under the gravel. Its the snail's poo. :?


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

will the pennies work on the eggs too. If not what can i use to get rid of them.



jonathan


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would think so, same genetics, if not it will as soon as they hatch. I would still prefer the lettuce method though. Even if you kill the snails with the copper, the bodies will decay and cause an ammonia spike, safer to catch them with the lettuce even so it's more time consuming.


----------

